
HN proposal: highlight responses - more-entropy
Guys, please, do the one really simple thing — do the highlight responses of the topic creator.
======
Tomte
That may be useful in Show: and to a lesser degree in Ask:, but for "regular"
topics it would be useless. Submitters aren't special.

